# New Archer With Photos



## Coug (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I bought my first bow (bowtech) this September and on my first elk trip got a nice cow. At the point the arrow left my hand I was absolutley hooked on bow hunting. I have been looking for a site that has lots of members and tons of info, it seems like I found it. 

I have attached a few images of my first kill.

As you can see I am definately a rookie. My bow is upside down. Oh well lesson learned.








I got this elk in the first 30 minutes of my first hunt, she came out of her bed as I was waiting and listening on a stalk. She heard my brother give a cow call and came walking broadside at 18' looking the other direction at the cow call. With my heart pounding I drew and stuck her good with a lung shot. I let her wait then found her about 200 yards away.

She was a heavy cow, maybe two years old and has been awesome to eat. I am having elk burgers tonight. We processed all the meat ourselves and it was very cool!

Coug (Mac)


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

good job on your first hunt.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Welcome to AT and congratulations on the harvest!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to AT - you've come to the right place for lots of bow related info. Nice Cow....Elk - Yummy!!


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT!
Great picture, thanks for sharing.

Mitch


----------



## dpomp1 (Nov 4, 2006)

congrats on your first bow kill and welcome to the siteepsi: :deadhorse


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, you're hooked now...no turning back...congrats!


----------



## oktechie (Oct 25, 2006)

thats great man! I hope you know the next will most likely not come so easy! Great work buddy!
Scott.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Coug said:


> Well I bought my first bow (bowtech) this September and on my first elk trip got a nice cow. At the point the arrow left my hand I was absolutley hooked on bow hunting. I have been looking for a site that has lots of members and tons of info, it seems like I found it.
> 
> I have attached a few images of my first kill.
> 
> ...


Nice work welcome to AT


----------



## Gettn II (Mar 10, 2005)

Awesome! As they say here in ID ... Any elk with a bow is a good elk. Congrats!


----------



## Diamond7Liberty (Nov 6, 2006)

:welcome: to Archery Talk from a rewarded member from Canada:canada:Greatest archery site on the net.:first:


Congradulations on the fine elk my friend..May you find AT every bit as rewarding.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Coug. Have fun here.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

*As you can see I am definately a rookie. My bow is upside down.*

As long as you didn't shoot the elk that way, you're off to a decent start!!!

Welcome aboard and congrats on the elk.:darkbeer:


----------

